# just started



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi I'm new to the forum and i am trying to put double gamekeeper bands on my catty. Can anyone tell me if those bands are able to take down squirrel, pigeon, rabbit, grouse and pheasant?

p.s i am going to practice before killing anything by practice i mean shooting a coke can from 20 meters 3 times in a row.

bye from hunter boy


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Fairly new here myself so will let the local gurus answer your questions.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am not familiar with those bands.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes they will be fine.You need to be shooting 9.5mm or bigger ball bearings though.Also need to be aiming for a head shot or likely to wound and not kill your prey.

Ideally try to get within 10M and you will have much higher success rate.

Tim.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Charles said:


> I am not familiar with those bands.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


there just a double banded TBG...most likely 25mm x 260mm & leather pouch..you can do it with 1 long band thru the pouch doubled back ..the 2 ends will be tied

at the forks.....where it came thru the pouch..make your constrictor knot..close to the leather pouch..that is your game keeper band set...AKAOldmiser


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Been wondering about this for a while but what does AKAOldmiser mean? Also Known As? Just curious. 

Double tbg will get it done if matched to your draw and proper ammo. For sure agree with SS, 10 meters is a good range to practice to take game. Also GKJ has tons of videos on youtube showing him take game with the same set up.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Those will work very good ! you can even take a jackrabbit with that ! its just matter of ammunition, i'v taken out jackrabbit with those bands and a 9.5mm steel ball, but i would recommand that you go a bit bigger. like 10 or 11mm lead, i like steel more then lead but thats a personal prefrence.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> I am not familiar with those bands.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


when pepole refer to Gamekeeper double bands or gamekeeper hunting bands they mean 15-20mm double theraband gold

(could also be 20-25mm double theraband but its most likely to be 15-20)

and when pepole refer to gamekeeper single bands they mean 20mm straght cut theraband gold.


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks guys. I'm shooting from a long distance so when i get close to the animal i wont injure it i will get a clean kill


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

You want something like 30-20mm singles for long range accuracy,with a short draw and 9.5mm steels for ammo,should shoot straight without drop to 20-30 metres but band life is crap...about 100 shots.


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

oops i already bought double. Lets hope for the best


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

Are double bands ok for hunting squirrel and pigeon. i am also able to get about 2 meters from a animal sometimes.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Fine,I was just saying that for longer distance using lightish ammo the set up above will keep trajectory fairly straight.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Double bands are the bees knees mate they will take anything Rabits,Pigeons,Magpies,phesant all depends on where you hit em !

Unless your using 10mm + lead balls they will drop anything lol


----------

